# July 2010 Photo Contest - Comments Thread



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

A place for all of our comments on the July 2010 monthly photo contest. 
Good luck everyone! I'm expecting A LOT of entries this month.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Time for a new camera!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I need more pictures!


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Already so many great pictures! I have a feeling a July winner may be even tougher to select than June.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Thought this might be of interest, in terms of trying to establish the theme as it was likely intended...


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I jus love the one with the puppy in the baby seat toy thing :wub: he/she looks so adorable.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Please deleate the pic were she is not looking at the camera. Its the first pic I posted. I hope the 2nd ones right


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

ChristenHolden said:


> I jus love the one with the puppy in the baby seat toy thing :wub: he/she looks so adorable.


 Ha... thanks! That one is mine. She was 3 months old and I took her to my mom's for Thanksgiving. Between my nieces, nephews, other family and my mom's lab she had been playing all day. I was sitting in a chair feeding my niece and it had started to quiet down a bit so I ask my mom if she would put her dog away and Willow would probably lay down and take a nap. As soon as Midnight went to his room Willow wobbled right over to the baby swing, jumped into it, wobbled around again as it started rocking and collapsed right in the swing!!! It was sooo cute. I told my mom to grab my camera as I still had my niece. It is my all time favorite pic!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

My Pic is with Bella and Oliver(mixed breed foster failure) and there stolen bounty a baby cabidge patch doll. My brothers daugher in law left it were Bella could reach it. And she refuses to give it back. Its her favorite toy that she carrys around ALL the time. There waiting for me to toss it so the can see who gets to bring it back to momma :wub:


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:wub: really great pictures everyone


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

the on ei posted is the first picture of Molly & Tanner together......thats the first and last time i have been able to get a nice picture of them together. -_- lol


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

WOW!!!! There are some GREAT photos this month!! It’s going to be difficult to pick just one!!


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks like JakeR's picture came out of a calendar. 

Stunning dog, with a stunning background. No fair no fair!! 

There are a lot of beautiful photos this month.


----------



## JakeR (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the compliment. I definitely got lucky that Jake decided to strike a pose. 

There are tons of great shots this month. 

John (JakeR)


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

JakeR...OMG!!! WOW.

Where do you live that has such a gorgeous waterfall?


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

eyezik said:


> Looks like JakeR's picture came out of a calendar.
> 
> Stunning dog, with a stunning background. No fair no fair!!
> 
> There are a lot of beautiful photos this month.


Yeah... props like water falls, pianos and couches should be banned!


----------



## JakeR (Aug 22, 2009)

AvaLaRue said:


> Where do you live that has such a gorgeous waterfall?


Hi Leigh, 

This is Mossbrae falls, near Dunsmuir California. A very beautiful place. We live in the bay area, this was a weekend get away earlier this year.

Thanks,

John


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Beautiful pictures of some very, very loved dogs!
JakeR.....your picture is absolutely stunning!...you should frame that piece of photo art!
I can't even pick which I like best...they are ALL super pics!
Best wishes!


----------



## DangerousBeauty (Jul 8, 2010)

I posted a picture like I have every other time but it didn't come out the same? odd.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

When will the voting start? Gosh, there are so many great pictures this month it's going to take me a week to try to figure out who to vote for.


----------



## longhairdog (Jul 17, 2010)

I decided to thoughtfully look through all the photos and pick the best, should be easy right especially because I have no bias or favorites as I don't know anyone here yet but..... Holy cow, there's no way I could pick only one, I wanted to vote for so many dogs. I did finally settle on one (and I did not vote for myself).

I love everyones pictures!


----------



## gunrunner (Jun 20, 2010)

Spose i better chuck 1 in still waiting for the 1 im after yet tho ..


----------

